# Gouramis keep dying on me



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

I have a 20 gallon tank that has had very few deaths (just two neons) since I started it up a year ago. Something I can't figure out is why the gouramis I have added die. I added two soon after I got the aquarium and they only lasted a month or so. I added two more about a month ago and they didn't even last two weeks.

I tested the water regular each time, and there was no sign of any toxins. One thing I did notice was a slight change in pH, but I could barely tell; at most it was a .2 change over two days and I think it was less than that. Is that enough to kill a gourami? I understood that neons were a lot more fragile, but they are fine.

I also have a lot of plants in the aquarium, if that makes a difference. Thanks!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

What species of gourami? What are you actual water parameters (ph, amm, trIte, trAte) 
I wouldn't think a .2 shift would be that drastic...


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

pH went between 6.9-7.1, ammonia was 0. I am not sure what those other two abbreviations are though, could you please explain?


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

The other parameters Kymmie asked are Nitrate and Nitrite (NO2, NO3).

Apart from the question already asked: What all is stocked in the 20g with what type of Gourami?


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

Angel079 said:


> The other parameters Kymmie asked are Nitrate and Nitrite (NO2, NO3).
> 
> Apart from the question already asked: What all is stocked in the 20g with what type of Gourami?



Gotcha. Nitrate was at about 10-20 and there was no nitrite.

The other fish:
-5 neons
-3 tetra (not sure the actual name they are about an inch long each)
-4 corys


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

And the type of gourami??


----------



## pillar (Mar 31, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> And the type of gourami??


Dwarf flame Gourami, sorry!


----------



## iamntbatman (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm not sure the exact name of the virus, but there is rumor of a particular virus that infects dwarf gouramis coming in from Asian breeders specifically. I had a dwarf gourami die myself mysteriously one day; he was perfectly fine and healthy and was belly-up a few hours later. No change in water parameters and this was an established tank. None of the other fish seemed sick at all and none died. Very strange stuff, but apparently not all that uncommon, which is apparently fuel for this virus rumor.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

If interested ,one can google... "Studies on Iridovirus and Mycobacteria among Colisa Lalia" dwarf gourami.
Were it me, I might consider the Pearl Gourami. Is said to be much hardier and can live up to ten years with proper care.


----------

